#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  First Photos Showing Mysterious Altar From New Mexico Skinwalkers Expedition

## parasearchers

These photos of the strange Altar we found while investigating the stories of SkinWalkers in the Canyons near Alamogordo New Mexico

We are also working on getting the footage we shot of the unknown entity we filmed moving about on the ridge above us in the early morning. At about 4am we started hearing weird howls from the ridge above us. The footages show something large, estimating 14 ft tall moving on the riverbank/ridge above us. We ended up firing on it as it kept coming closer and closer. It then moved off over the ridge.

[Link]

----------


## The Djinn

Nice, you should take a trip up to the four corners area or the Uintah basin.

----------


## umbra1010

That altar intrigues me, especially with the skull. Is the red spatters candle wax from the red candle?

----------

